# Maps issue



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm having a strange problem with my location in gmapps. On 4G and with gps my location is accurate, but on my home wifi my location is given within a few meters accuracy to be in some university library in Lynnwood, Washington state. Unfortunately I live in Philadelphia, clear across the country. Clearing app data, uninstalling maps, and switching roms didn't help. I'm perplexed; my other devices have no problem with location in maps on wifi. Any ideas as to what could be causing this? And is anyone else experiencing this?

Should note I'm on TW based roms, haven't even tried an AOSP rom yet

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## southsko (Apr 26, 2012)

lol, SAME here

Galaxy Nexus aokp_toro_jb-build-1


----------

